# Why do you stay @ GBAtemp?



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 18, 2008)

what is it about GBAtemp that compels you to stay?

for me, i guess i just to hang around other NDS gamers cuz i dont know a lot of people that are in real life
also, i get a good amount of news and i like talking to the interesting people on here


----------



## fischju (Aug 18, 2008)

Learning all the memes at a new forum would be too hard


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 18, 2008)

Testing area is addicting.. 

Also, it's the best place on the Internet to get the news about NDS and Wii games, emulation and homebrew


----------



## asuri (Aug 18, 2008)

I get information about my ds and wii if something happens, I like reading thoughts, I know when something good is dumped, the testing area to make my day - but it needs a bonemonkey


----------



## da_head (Aug 18, 2008)

people are interesting. check up on news, release, hacks, translations, etc...


----------



## Satangel (Aug 18, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> people are interesting. check up on news, release, hacks, translations, etc...



This and general gaming news


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 18, 2008)

The community. I've been here for years and it's the only forum where I've felt compelled to stick around. This is my home away from home, and some of you folks are like family.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 18, 2008)

NDS/Wii News/Releases.  Fun/Funny Forums.  Studying the effects on and reactions of a predominantly-male community when a female is introduced. etc etc


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 18, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> The community. I've been here for years and it's the only forum where I've felt compelled to stick around. This is my home away from home, and some of you folks are like family.



So true. I probably wouldn't have made it this past year without most of you guys


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 18, 2008)

To learn about the GBA ---> NDS ---> Wii and maybe the future nintendo consoles or handhelds.


----------



## hankchill (Aug 18, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> The community. I've been here for years and it's the only forum where I've felt compelled to stick around. This is my home away from home, and some of you folks are like family.



What he said.

I wouldn't stay if I didn't like the people.


----------



## Try2bcool (Aug 18, 2008)

In general, the people are respectful and helpful around here...and the exceptions don't last long.

Other than that, I don't know why else I keep coming back, I don't really like Nintendo systems in general.  I only own a GBA SP (which hasn't been turned on in like 2 years), and a DS (which hasn't been used since I got a PSP).  And yet, no one treats me like an outcast just because I don't think Nintendo is the greatest thing since sliced bread.

It's a community for gamers, not fanboys, and that puts it a step ahead of every other board out there.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 18, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconded.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 18, 2008)

testing area


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd like to go, but I'm handcuffed to the bed, so to speak.


----------



## myuusmeow (Aug 18, 2008)

I just have nothing better to do.


----------



## azotyp (Aug 18, 2008)

I like to check nds releases and firmware and homebrew news plus I know what  games are potentially good because of honest reviews ehem comments about new games


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 18, 2008)

Im mainly here at GBAtemp for homebrew news. It just helps that theres a great forum here. I also got bored of all forums I was with in the past.


----------



## da_head (Aug 18, 2008)

o and i forgot to mention, the free porn we get


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 18, 2008)

I download the ROMs that are hosted on the secret servers.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 18, 2008)

what is it about GBAtemp that compels you to stay?

for me, i guess i just to hang around other NDS gamers cuz i dont know a lot of people that are in real life
also, i get a good amount of news and i like talking to the interesting people on here


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 18, 2008)

To know about the latest DS, Wii and Homebrew games. Also there are people who help you with your gaming needs.

If it wasn't for this site, I would still think R4 is the only flash cart existing to this date. This site made me decide to get the DSTT and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## NiGHtS (Aug 18, 2008)

To pester people when I have problems lol. But seriously, people here are awesome at helping and the homebrew and scene release lists are up to date.


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 18, 2008)

Cuz I'm a ninja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I gotz no life XD


----------



## bahamuta (Aug 18, 2008)

My parents aren't here. That's why.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 18, 2008)

To learn, exchange experience, share the knowledge, keep  up with new releases..

To spend some great time with awesome people here, and to share some of my thoughts, or even problems..

To have a blast because, I've been trough few forums.....But this place is so special and unique, with the great staff, so really...there is NO reason to leave!!


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 18, 2008)

Linki, Salam, and Sinki. Dammit. I blame them.


----------



## Maktub (Aug 18, 2008)

I do it for you guys not to cry.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 18, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Linki, Salam, and Sinki. Dammit. I blame them.


That, and because my only friends are here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes, I'm a reject irl)


----------



## JPH (Aug 18, 2008)

For many different reasons.
I'm at work right now...and it kills time


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 18, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> people are interesting. check up on news, release, hacks, translations, etc...


this^
and the people here make an awesome community


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 18, 2008)

The community here is the best for knowledge about NDS flashcarts and homebrew. No other website comes up to the greatness of GBATemp in terms of NDS stuff.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 18, 2008)

Because no one I know personally knows shit about this whole 'scene.'  95% of the kids at my school are all jocks/sport fanatics.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 18, 2008)

for the cheap sex with tshu and tpi!!!

the community is good (was better before R4 era) and news


----------



## Christen (Aug 18, 2008)

I come here to keep up with my Wii homebrew news, that's about it really.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm actually tethered to the site by a very thick and heavy chain.

I've been trying to escape for years.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 18, 2008)

I stay to recruit legions of dorks in my private dork army who will one day build a citadel of gummy bears and pay homage to 
Lord Gargamel in a ritual that involves drinking fermented cans of fruit cocktail.

Oh, and for release news.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 18, 2008)

GBAtemp is relevant to my interests.



...



plus I'm not active in any other forums, and the IRC channel is fun.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 19, 2008)

I stay here because it's a fun place to hang out and read about various games.   All you young whippersnappers help me keep feeling young.

It was also the place that taught me all about flashcarts for my DS.  GBAtemp has been an invaluable resource to me.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 19, 2008)

And it's either this or GameFAQs for me.  I don't really need to elaborate how easy this choice is, do I?


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 19, 2008)

I stay here for the few close friends I have here, the Homebrew/Rom news, and since Nsider closed down years ago I needed to find an active community.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 18, 2008)

what is it about GBAtemp that compels you to stay?

for me, i guess i just to hang around other NDS gamers cuz i dont know a lot of people that are in real life
also, i get a good amount of news and i like talking to the interesting people on here


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 19, 2008)

That itty bit of decency that's left keeps me from going away

Other than that, to get updated on the releases


----------



## acoustic.digital (Aug 19, 2008)

i've been on this site for years, but i signed up early this year. 
i've never been really active on any forum, but gbatemp is different in a good way. i like reading scene news here, and sometimes i even post something : P 
i'm actually more active in the irc channel, but yeah. i'm on the temp every day : )
this is a cool community and i'm proud to be a part of it.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 19, 2008)

jph said:
			
		

> For many different reasons.
> I'm at work right now...and it kills time


This, it sure feels good to take a break from C.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 19, 2008)

Shit I don't know, but I guess its a) because I like (most of) the active community, and b) because I haven't found any place better (not that I really looked)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 19, 2008)

btw Demon, isnt your sig..a bit too big?


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 19, 2008)

For the most part it's a combo of the fresh gaming news and fresh people who aren't assholes who start fights over every goddamn little thing and can act fairly mature, which is rare for any gaming based board.  We got smart people here, some can debate pretty well, and lots of good info seems to pop up here plenty fastl


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 19, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> btw Demon, isnt your sig..a bit too big?



Jumpman17 edit incoming in 3...2...


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 19, 2008)

Because we only have demi-asses, not full-fledged ones, this is where I get updates aaannnddd I've made quite a few friends.


----------



## Trippy (Aug 19, 2008)

For the fish and chips.


----------



## pika3000 (Aug 19, 2008)

I stay because of the good community and the help I've received from time to time.


----------



## Orc (Aug 19, 2008)

I love to troll.


----------



## callmebob (Aug 19, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I love to troll.








Excluding the whiny tweenie faction, the members, and mods. Very helpful!

And the testing section is pretty cool.

If I weren´t such an old geezer, I would even check out the IRC section.


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 19, 2008)

pika3000 said:
			
		

> I stay because of the good community and the help I've received from time to time.


Same here!


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 19, 2008)

The community, updates, news, and getting involved in the gaming world. Feels like home when I'm among other gamers.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 19, 2008)

for the lols


----------



## alex (Aug 19, 2008)

Because I have no life. XD I just like browsing or anything, like random stuff. Even if there is low activity.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 19, 2008)

i wanna do a barrel roll 

god dammit


----------



## Rowan (Aug 19, 2008)

ooh i also like it here cause bonemonkey is not here


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> ooh i also like it here cause bonemonkey is not here


You know you don't mean it.

I stay here cause my life is random. GBAtemp is rendom. Therefore....


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 19, 2008)

I also like how threads get locked without any explanation....

(this is one of my few dislikes about GBAtemp though)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 18, 2008)

what is it about GBAtemp that compels you to stay?

for me, i guess i just to hang around other NDS gamers cuz i dont know a lot of people that are in real life
also, i get a good amount of news and i like talking to the interesting people on here


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 19, 2008)

Because I'm not loved, not hated.

The place has funny shit, dumb shit and believe it or not useful shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The site seems to do it better than anything else I know of. What the hell, that's usually all I require in a site.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Because *I'm loved*, not hated.
> 
> The place has funny shit, dumb shit and believe it or not useful shit
> 
> ...


fixed
There are people who really actually likes you....I'm one of those.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's nice having an "older serious" gamer in the  see of young flesh..And I like your posts when you're in your "serious" mood, talking  about some facts or strategy games.....


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 19, 2008)

Predicts Toni regrets publicly liking me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks though


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 19, 2008)

I stay because some of the people here are good, and you guys know who you are.  Freaking love you guys & ladies.

Sure it gets annoying with these n00bs asking the same questions all the time "what is teh best ds racer/flashcart/, can I play GBA roms on r4? etc" but I just take time away.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

@Panzer Tacticer
I regret none of my actions... ;P
There is no  need for regrets, I noticed you as a good poster, enjoyed talking/debating with you few times..You were always nice, and right about the stuff you're writing..

What's not to like?


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 19, 2008)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I stay because some of the people here are good, and you guys know who you are.


I sure do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


jk


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 19, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are you again?

j/k.


----------



## The Worst (Aug 19, 2008)

its like crack for portable VG fanatics, and most of us are


----------



## moozxy (Aug 19, 2008)

I stay because science promised to show me her boobs.


----------



## science (Aug 19, 2008)

I stay cause moozxy is paying me money to get a boob job


----------



## Vincent T (Aug 20, 2008)

too hep stop noobs for askinig silly questions about cheat codes.. and which flashcart to buy.. and of course helping people.  nds games info.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 20, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I stay because science promised to show me her boobs.



science is a guy so good luck with that


----------



## The Worst (Aug 20, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP


----------



## science (Aug 20, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats why he is paying me to get a boob job!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 20, 2008)

I stay because this is the first forum that I've had this many posts in. Plus, I don't have any friends in real life at the moment.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 20, 2008)

why leave home?


----------



## Costello (Aug 20, 2008)

I stay because of people like Toni !


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 20, 2008)

uh the people here are awesome and all, its just that ive been sorta not coming here as often anymore...  i dunno, i got what i need in terms of gaming, and helping people was fun and all, but.... the community is sorta dwindling.  nobody really does anything stupid or funny anymore.  granted, there is some funny stuff, but... ive sort of drifted away, but i'll come back... later maybe.

u never know, this could be my last real post here for a while... not that anybody cares


----------



## mad567 (Aug 20, 2008)

It's a fun site about my fav nintando systems and not only........Also it has some out of video games questions that have so much fun.........LIke this one......


----------



## moozxy (Aug 21, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you got rid of the warning in your sig!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 18, 2008)

what is it about GBAtemp that compels you to stay?

for me, i guess i just to hang around other NDS gamers cuz i dont know a lot of people that are in real life
also, i get a good amount of news and i like talking to the interesting people on here


----------



## KooLDiMe (Aug 21, 2008)

well, this could be a bit long..

the first time i "stuck" here is really by chance when googling for reviews of certain flashcarts after i got my DS. then, after a quick look into this place, i realized that this community has a huge population where i can learn many things from people around here, while at the same time gathering tons of great infos available  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sure, im still lurking around coz at the moment i dont have much things to share (aka a n00b). but of course one day i want to start contribute to this so called 2nd home for most people, and get to know other members better in hope i can have more bro & sis in this BIG intercontinental family


----------

